# How "not To" Organize Your Rally



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Rally Gone Wrong

....all we are saaaayyyyying.....is give peace a chance


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Jim what kind of Rally was This?
Sound like the rangers did the best thing and left their post
Before trouble really started

Don


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

A hippie rally, Don. They move around each year. Here is the story from TheDenverChannel.com.

Hippie Rally

Randy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I thought you might be aware of this Randy.

Wonder what the condition of the forest and trees in the area is when they're all done hugging them


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

That group came up here in 2000 I think. Not much came out of the news if I recall. Lots of them types in this neck of the woods.









Lance


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That happened at a "peace" rally?

I hate to see what they're like at a war demonstration.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Not to get political but...

Isn't it funny that the people that preach the most to the rest of us about civilized behavior seem to be the people with the hardest time exhibiting civilized behavior. It's sort of like when a politician preaches about fiscal responsibility...

Reverie


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Peace loving, tree huggers assaulting federal employees, destroying nature and polluting the environment.....


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Same thing happened at the Southeastern Summer Rally at the beach but it must not have made the news. Crazy Outbackers


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I have a solution, send in the MARINES
















Bill


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

We have Rainbow people up in N. ID on occassion. They are generally nuts. They are a filthy vile crowd. Not sure what cause they are after, but they fail miserably. Otherwise, I have no opinion....


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

NO PUBLIC NUDITY --

whats up with that?????


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

I agree Reverie ...Sort of like having a holy war and killing in the name of god. Yeah thats what he would have wanted.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> NO PUBLIC NUDITY --
> 
> whats up with that?????
> 
> ...


Oh, man, Ghosty... you beat me to it!
Don't you hate it when that happens!

While I agree that the rangers did the right thing in standing down initially, I find it unacceptable that they did not return later with the proper amount of support and resources to deal with the situation (i.e.; arrest and prosecute every last one of them). These slime-bags assaulted Federal officers, and got away with it... What kind of signal does that send? And what exactly are my tax dollars being used for, if the people we employ shrink from their job, because it gets 'uncomfortable'?

I know these Rangers were facing danger, but that is the job they signed up for. No one forced it on them. And if it was beyond their job description, there are other people - we the taxpayers employ - whos job it is to deal with exactly that kind of situation. Where were they?

Sorry, but there is plenty to be disgusted with all around with this one.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Has anyone besides me around here noticed that the people that generally show the most skin are usually the people we would least like to view?

Like me, for instance?

Reverie


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Has anyone besides me around here noticed that the people that generally show the most skin are usually the people we would least like to view?
> 
> Like me, for instance?
> 
> ...


Reverie, that reminds me or a saying I like. "Just because they make it in your size, doesnt mean you should wear it". Take Spandex, or bikini's for example, or for me for example, a gstring
















Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Grunt0311 said:


> or for me for example, a gstring


Come on now Bill... Don't spoil my fantasy!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > NO PUBLIC NUDITY --
> ...


These slime-bags assaulted Federal officers, and got away with it... What kind of signal does that send?

They took their lead from Cynthia McKinny I suspect. Now there's a role model for young kids!!! unreal.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The USFS employees are not cops, they are rangers. They are not as well trained, they understand the forest not policing. I don't blame them for getting out of there, but they should have called in the State Police if they can't handle the situation.

Just like the ELF - spiking trees or slashing tires. They are not pro anything they are thugs and need to be locked up.

As for Public Nudity - sorry I grew up in Eugene, OR - seen enough topless hippies to make my stomach churn. When the women braid their armpit hairs its not something you wanna see - not even close!


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> As for Public Nudity - sorry I grew up in Eugene, OR - seen enough topless hippies to make my stomach churn. When the women braid their armpit hairs its not something you wanna see - not even close!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, thanks alot Steve for painting that mental picture in my head!!
















Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Grunt0311 said:


> Y-Guy said:
> 
> 
> > As for Public Nudity - sorry I grew up in Eugene, OR - seen enough topless hippies to make my stomach churn.Â When the women braid their armpit hairs its not something you wanna see - not even close!Â
> ...


Yeah, but could they have picked a more appropriate campus (The University of Oregon, in Eugene) to film Animal House at?








That really was - and still is - an interesting little world down there!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

